# Beauty Regime?



## polo_princess

So whats your plan in the lead up to your wedding?

Facials? Nails? Body Wraps? etc,

Mine is currently ...

Powerplate for 40 mins a week
Sunbed x3 a week

Then the week before i'll have a facial, manicure, pedicure and have eyelash extensions, i think thats all :lol:


----------



## booflebump

Well, I'm in need of some help :haha: So....

Crystal Clear facials in the 6 months leading up to the day to ensure clear, flawless skin

Diet/lots of water starts very soon :cry:

I'll be using sunbeds nearer the time just to get the blue tinge off my bottle white skin!

My beautician does special back treatments (I occassionally get a spotty back) so will be going for a couple of those too

Waxing

Will be going to semi-permanent lash extensions too 

Think thats about it!

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Anything it takes to make me look half decent! :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsVenn

I'd recommend exfoliating 3 times a week with a really good scrub. Focus on backs of arms, shoulders and elbows. 

Keep hair in good condition by putting on an intense conditioner for 20mins once a week, start 3 months before the wedding.

Drink plenty of water.


----------



## Jenn Pope

Please don`t do facial after sunbed - you will lose the tan after the facial


----------

